# Genie, 0x06BE - Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie DVRs, version 0x06BE

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/204881-hr44-genie-0x06be/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Also supposed to fix recording-playback freeze issues, but since the problem was so intermittent it's hard to know if it did. But so far. So good.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Just got the update yesterday and all seemd fine. Today, when I tune a channel it displays and produces sound for about 3 seconds, then it goes to black with no sound. Seriously non-functional. Am rebooting.

HR34 HDMI through Denon AVR-991 to Samsung PN59D7000

[later]

During reboot the HR34 decided to do a disk check and found some errors. Not sure if all were corrected. This HR34 had been showing signs of a disk fault (freezing frames), so maybe that's all it was. Although I'm not sure how this translates into a HDMI-handshake-type malfunction. At least one recording had been cancelled today "due to unknown error."

TIme will tell if this is the update, the disk or some other problem with the unit, all of which have different solutions.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

Recurring issues:

3D non functional

"Jump back" when ff with MRV and HR34 as client does not work at all and actually jumps forward

"Jump back" marginally ok with recordings on HR34-needs improvement

Slow channel changes


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

kram said:


> Also supposed to fix recording-playback freeze issues, but since the problem was so intermittent it's hard to know if it did. But so far. So good.


no change.. same as always. laag, etc.. My last posts I could just copy and paste. DTV your something else.... But golly when that talk app coming out?.... i joke, well not really, but come on fix the broken stuff first for gosh sakes.

RBR time.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Is this a controlled rollout? I am still on 067E from march


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

I have noticed that the program guide responds better using up/down arrows between channels; this used to be fairly slow.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

I too am still on 067E with no scheduled updates according to settings.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

Any word on any HDMI fixes in this release? My HR34 has two HDMI issues:

1) If I reset the DVR, it won't get past the checking satellite settings if my HDMI is plugged in. I have to unplug HDMI, reset the DVR, wait 5 mins, and plug the cable back in
2) If I sleep/wake the DVR, I lose all of my HDMI resolutions other than 1080p, but the DVR always uses 480p, even though it is unchecked.

Now it seems no matter what I do, the DVR only uses 480p. I can enable 720p, 1080i, 1080p, and the TV will sync and show it in those modes, then each time I press info to confirm, it goes back to 480p. Nothing I do will keep the DVR in non-480p mode. Maybe this is due to booting without HDMI attached to get past issue #1?


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Since I got this release, issues that I've had with my HR34 have gotten worse, not better.

HDMI handshake failure: Most of the time I power up my TV & AVR (HR34 is never slept), I get a black screen until I change the channel. This is no doubt an HDMI issue. HDMI to Denon AVR-991 (variant of 3311CI) with video only to Samsung 59PN7000. I can live with this.

Recording freezes: Past recordings have had occasional freezes with no apparent loss of data. Now I'm getting frequent freezing with parts of scenes lost (after comparing to other sources). THis is unacceptable.

Operational failure: As I reported above, I had initial inoperability of the unit following the update. This has not recurred, but reduces my confidence level greatly. It seems we are back to the early days of the HR20.

I am most worried about the recording freezes, though, since this might mean that I have a long-term problem with the hard drive. I am strongly thinking about getting a replacement, as the last 3 recordings I tried to watch were messed up in this way. One was a months-old recording, so losing my recordings might not be an issue.


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

Since the update I am getting recording freezes and black channels with no sounds. I have to do a receiver restart to get the channels back. Also, each update has progressively gotten worse for me. The guide is less responsive, deletes are slower, etc.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Diagnostics show multiple disk issues (3004, 300c, 3016). Might not be firmware. Calling for new unit.

Update: 5/12/2013

Received new Genie last week, now running 0x6be without issue. Or at least without any new issue. Still have trickplay image freeze.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Our HR34 started dropping a few seconds of audio today every few minutes. It did this for hours and then it started losing video too, even the guide. It would blink out and then back on. I went upstairs where the wife was watching tv with one of the C31 clients and she said she wasn't having any problems.
I ended up rebooting the HR34 and it has been fine since.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

All these complains... and im the one who got scolded for bringing them up all the time. DTV do something right and it will be a game changer for your company and reputation. Do i hate DTV, no not at all, but they do need to focus better on fixing things that are broken before they go to new stuff like voice apps.... And letting out an update that makes things worse is inexcusable on every level.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

My Hr34 rebooted tonight, and then stuck at the getting satellite signals screen again. I had to unplug the HDMI and power cycle the box. It rebooted, but I am still on 67E


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

sriggins said:


> My Hr34 rebooted tonight, and then stuck at the getting satellite signals screen again. I had to unplug the HDMI and power cycle the box. It rebooted, but I am still on 67E


Mine did the same thing. It hung at the satellite screen but did eventually get through and fired up. We weren't watching TV at the time and all of a sudden noticed the lights come on on the DVR. Thought it was odd so we turned on the TV and noticed it was in self-check. Took about 15 minutes to get through all the steps and back to watching TV. Glad none of our recordings were scheduled at that time.

I thought for sure it was a software update, but we're still on 67E.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

rmmccann said:


> Mine did the same thing. It hung at the satellite screen but did eventually get through and fired up. We weren't watching TV at the time and all of a sudden noticed the lights come on on the DVR. Thought it was odd so we turned on the TV and noticed it was in self-check. Took about 15 minutes to get through all the steps and back to watching TV. Glad none of our recordings were scheduled at that time.
> 
> I thought for sure it was a software update, but we're still on 67E.


Same here - I noticed mine rebooted overnight at some point as well but also still on 67E...


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

keebler21 said:


> Same here - I noticed mine rebooted overnight at some point as well but also still on 67E...


Ditto.

Has this roll out been pulled?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Datagg said:


> All these complains... and im the one who got scolded for bringing them up all the time. << Snipped bits out >>


All the time is the key..... No one I've seen gets scolded for bringing up real issues.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> All the time is the key..... No one I've seen gets scolded for bringing up real issues.


If I showed you my Pm's perhaps you would change your mind. Either way, i speak what is on my mind. fanboys may not like it, yet these are real issues that people are having, not smoke and daggers. Some may not like it, thats ok, no biggie....


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

My HR34 must have rebooted overnight the other night too. I woke up yesterday and saw it was on.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Datagg said:


> If I showed you my Pm's perhaps you would change your mind. Either way, i speak what is on my mind. fanboys may not like it, yet these are real issues that people are having, not smoke and daggers. Some may not like it, thats ok, no biggie....


Like Laxguy said, report the details of bugs you've found in the appropriate issues thread, like this one. Nothing wrong with that. What I've seen over the years is legitimate issues get logged and fixed when they get fixed, based on priorities. Being a squeaky wheel or critical of how DirecTV allocates engineering resources isn't going to make them get resolved any faster, as much as you wish it might.

Re: being scolded in PMs, unless it's from a super moderator, I wouldn't worry about it. If you feel you're being harassed by a fellow DBSTalker, that's bad behavior, IMO, and probably what the "report a member" button is for. Just my .02.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Datagg said:


> If I showed you my Pm's perhaps you would change your mind. Either way, i speak what is on my mind. fanboys may not like it, yet these are real issues that people are having, not smoke and daggers. Some may not like it, thats ok, no biggie....


It seems we're talking past one another. If a person keeps ragging on a specific thing, or is just obstreperous, he or she will get chastised. And I am not saying this applies to you, except you used the phrase "bringing them up all the time". Really, nothing to do with fanbois or haters.


----------



## jsauser11 (Aug 27, 2007)

Getting live TV (sat and OTA through AM-21) blackouts daily with 0x6be firmware. REPORTALL sent (20130508-07D).
Ran system test, but before it would run, notified me:
"The process you've requested conflicts with the following scheduled event(s): Title Not Available 5:51p 8887 *DTV, Are you sure you want to interrupt?"
I said yes, and the system test provided the following:
Diag Code 11-198.
This time, sat and OTA came back after the above, but the 3 previous times, I have had to reboot to get live TV back.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Haven't (yet) had a recurrence of my worst favorite bug, e.g., switching between SD channels or HD and SD with QuickTune and having the audio handshake disappear on the SD channel(s) - when I have Dolby switch turned on.

Would be great if this was finally fixed. Though I've always considered this a protocol bug needing an inordinate amount of code to fix.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

Finally got the update last night here in Phoenix. This took awhile.


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

Question for anyone withe the Genie as could not find forum for the following question:

I currently have one of my HD DVR' s hooked up to 3 tv's using the RCA cabling and

connector switch purchased to hook all 3 tvs up as of course whatever is on 1 tv

is on the other 2 at same time (no big deal as is for bathroom,kitchen and computer room)

I also have 3 more HD DVRS in my house, making it 4 altogether for my 6 tvs.

SO,DOES THE GENIE HAVE HOOKUP IN BACK IN ADDITIION TO USING

THE GENIE MINI BOXES???


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

TedBarrett said:


> Finally got the update last night here in Phoenix. This took awhile.


odd, im in Phoenix also and had it for about a week or so now.... Weird.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

cmoss5 said:


> Question for anyone withe the Genie as could not find forum for the following question:
> 
> I currently have one of my HD DVR' s hooked up to 3 tv's using the RCA cabling and
> 
> ...


Yes, the Genie has composite output.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

I, too, got the black screen with no audio. Had to do a reset. Called Case Management and they opened another incident report. The black screen even happened again while I was on the phone with the rep. "Glad" to read here that I'm not the only one with this problem. Also had a recording playback freeze - again.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Datagg said:


> odd, im in Phoenix also and had it for about a week or so now.... Weird.


Not odd at all, rollouts aren't based on geographic location necessarily.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

Just got the update on the 9th it seems. Rebooted ok, so maybe the HDMI issue is fixed. Set it back into native, enabled all of my resolutions but it did not remember any of them. Only the 1080p checkbox is checked. 480p, 720p, 1080i all unchecked, even after confirming them.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Just got this update and now the box is overheating. And this was one of the coldest days of spring so far. It's only 68 in the family room and the box never exhibited any sign of an overheat issue before.


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

The problem with sound still remains. If watching a channel where the sound is broadcast in stero, switching to a channel with surround sound causes the sound to drop. Have to turn my surround sound amp off and on to get the sound back. This is getting beyond a joke that this problem still hasn't been fixed.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

lansbury said:


> The problem with sound still remains. If watching a channel where the sound is broadcast in stero, switching to a channel with surround sound causes the sound to drop. Have to turn my surround sound amp off and on to get the sound back. This is getting beyond a joke that this problem still hasn't been fixed.


What AVR? How is it connected?


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

Tom_S said:


> Just got this update and now the box is overheating. And this was one of the coldest days of spring so far. It's only 68 in the family room and the box never exhibited any sign of an overheat issue before.


Had an over-temp message on the previous version....cooling fan wasnt turning on it seemed. After reboot it came on during self-test then the "over temp" screen came on with fan on at full speed until temp came under 50C.

Ran fine for a day after that reboot, then came the "be" version s/w and we're back to 140F and a "cool down" period while rebooting. As previously, fan was not cycling on/off by itself until I rebooted.

Same as your situation...house is COOLER than normal since heat is not running (and its not hot up here in the northeast), all vents are clear, box in exact same spot its been in since installation, etc.


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

Two nights ago I got updated to 0x06D8 then the next morning I started experiencing the picture going black and when the picture came back the tv would display the resolution it was displaying. This happened periodically throughout the evening as well. I did a RBR and it still persisted. I decided to replace the HDMI cable and the problem finally went away. It appears the included HDMI cable with the HR34 was the problem.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My new Genie received 0x06BE last night at 23:15. Other than the receiver being on this morning have not experienced any issues.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

chrisexv6 said:


> Had an over-temp message on the previous version....cooling fan wasnt turning on it seemed. After reboot it came on during self-test then the "over temp" screen came on with fan on at full speed until temp came under 50C.
> 
> Ran fine for a day after that reboot, then came the "be" version s/w and we're back to 140F and a "cool down" period while rebooting. As previously, fan was not cycling on/off by itself until I rebooted.
> 
> Same as your situation...house is COOLER than normal since heat is not running (and its not hot up here in the northeast), all vents are clear, box in exact same spot its been in since installation, etc.


I would try to get a replacement if it continues as the fan can be the issue, they might fix it without getting another HR34(or maybe not) if that's the root of the problem otherwise you get another HR34. $20 shipping without protection plan (you might get that waived) 
Free replacement with PP.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

5 days after rebooting again due to higher than safe temps, the system has been running correctly: temp never exceeds 115 or so and most of the time is in the 100-105 range. Im wondering if some "housekeeping" that was running after the s/w update was heating everything up.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Not sure when my box received this update, but everything seems to be working normal. No additional lag noticed but I do see the "Press < to watch from the beginning" when changing channels even though no buffer is present for the show in question.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

chrisexv6 said:


> 5 days after rebooting again due to higher than safe temps, the system has been running correctly: temp never exceeds 115 or so and most of the time is in the 100-105 range. Im wondering if some "housekeeping" that was running after the s/w update was heating everything up.


Me too. 2 Reboots, which dumped the guide, and now temps hovering in 100-110 range. Very strange.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> My new Genie received 0x06BE last night at 23:15. Other than the receiver being on this morning have not experienced any issues.


Update...... Since I posted TV Apps stopped working after my new Genie was updated to 0x06BE. Had to reboot the receiver to correct issue. Another issue I'm experiencing with 0x06BE is with my resolution settings. My Sony HDTV supports all resolutions. After authorizing my new Genie I set Video Format to Native On and the Resolution Settings to allow 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p and the receiver accepted my settings. After the receiver was updated to 0x06BE it's now telling me my TV doesn't support 480i which is not true.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> it's now telling me my TV doesn't support 480i which is not true.


This happened to me a few revisions back. I still can't select 480i.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

rmmccann said:


> This happened to me a few revisions back. I still can't select 480i.


Don't think that has any practical effect on viewing, does it?


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> Don't think that has any practical effect on viewing, does it?


Depends. My TV does a much better job than the HR34 does at upscaling SD, so initially having just 480i, 720p, 1080i and 1080p checked (and then losing 480i in my settings without knowing), I saw a huge degradation in SD picture quality. Enabling 480p seemed to mostly resolve it, but I can't compare 480i and 480p (since I can no longer select 480i) on my TV to know if there's any difference in the long run.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ah, ok, thanks. It's been so long since I've watched anything in SD that I couldn't fathom why it'd matter. If you have Native on, which I assume you do, it may be sending 480i to the TV anyway. Some TVs will show what they're getting, some don't.


----------



## jsauser11 (Aug 27, 2007)

My Hr-34 just rolled back to the 0x06D8 firmware from the 0x06BE this morning. Don't know if I have ever seen a roll back happening automatically without forcing it. Is D* pulling the 0x06BE?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jsauser11 said:


> My Hr-34 just rolled back to the 0x06D8 firmware from the 0x06BE this morning. Don't know if I have ever seen a roll back happening automatically without forcing it. Is D* pulling the 0x06BE?


0x6D8 is a higher number than 0x6BE


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> 0x6D8 is a higher number than 0x6BE


But where's the thread for the 0x6D8 Rollout?


----------



## jsauser11 (Aug 27, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> 0x6D8 is a higher number than 0x6BE


My bad. Thought it was a rollback since there was no thread for it. Guess I need to brush up on my hex. Any idea what is in this one? It has SD TVAPPS. Maybe it addresses a few of the issues with the 0x06BE?


----------



## hclarkjr (Feb 18, 2012)

i got the 0x6d8 firmware also this morning.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Dont notice any difference with 0x6d8 that came in at 1:28 last night.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Also got 0x6d8 this am. Checked the failed HDMI handshake issue (Genie to Denon to Samsung @1080p). Still says my TV doesn't support 1080p, which is odd because my old HR21 had no problem with the same sequence.


----------



## kliff11 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi,

I think this 0x6BE update may have caused my receivers to stop working correctly. I have had the HR34-700 and C31-700 connected to a Vizio and LG TVs with No problems. Then today, I found the following issues:

When I use HDMI to connect to a Vizio TV I get video with No sound.
When I use HDMI to connect to a LG Smart TV I get nothing, it doesn't connect at all.
When I restart the HR34, the video will not display until I unplug and re-plug-in the HDMI cable (still no sound)
When I use A/V cables to connect HR34 to either TV, both video and sound work fine.
I have reset and powered down everything. I have tried various HDMI cables. Nothing is working. Directv support was no help. From reading this thread it seems that other are having HDMI issues. Any advice?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

kliff11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think this 0x6BE update may have caused my receivers to stop working correctly. I have had the HR34-700 and C31-700 connected to a Vizio and LG TVs with No problems. Then today, I found the following issues:
> 
> ...


There are 19 pins on a HDMI receptacle. One or more may be damaged or defective.


----------

